# La Nuova era CUADRA plumbing in



## damiand (Aug 16, 2016)

is it possible to plumb in a La Nuova era CUADRA


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

damiand said:


> is it possible to plumb in a La Nuova era CUADRA


No not really, internal space is a problem...

Real pity you didn't post you were thinking of getting one before you purchased. I'm pretty sure someone asked you what machine you were thinking of getting..but you never replied.


----------



## damiand (Aug 16, 2016)

havent bought yet - just considering...


----------



## damiand (Aug 16, 2016)

problem solved now the proud owner of a Brewtus IV


----------

